# msvcr90.dll File Missing



## Joe-M (May 8, 2011)

Hi everyone,


Im having a problem with running a piece of audio software as a plug-in within my Digital Audio Workstation (Pro Tools). It works fine running as stand alone, but I just can't get it to work as a plug-in.

I had a different problem getting it to work at the beginning, so when I contacted the softwares tech support I was told to update it. After I did that, I now have a different problem. 

Whenever I start up the program with the software installed as a plug-in I get this error message:

_The program can't start because MSVCR90.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem. _

The guy at support asked me did I have all windows updates downloaded as this was a microsoft file that's part of the visual c library. I checked, and downloaded whatever updates were available, but that hasn't fixed it. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the software several times but no luck. 

Also, I did a search on my computer and there seems to be several MSVCR90.dll files. 


As this problem doesn't seem to be directly related with the software itself, I thought I could try here and see if maybe any of you guys could suggest anything. Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.




Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
Intel i7-2600 @ 3.40ghz
16gb RAM


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried reinstalling C++ Download: Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


----------



## Joe-M (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply joeten

I've just downloaded and installed that package, but it hasn't fixed it. 


Could it be that I would have to install it in a particular location?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi do you have MS office installed if so then the info here may help as it is another possible for giving that error Office 2010 "Missing MSVCR90.dll" file


----------



## Joe-M (May 8, 2011)

Nope, I don't have Office. I've looked through the programs on my computer to see if any of them listed on that forum are installed but I couldn't find any. 


Is there anything else I could try?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi at the moment I 'am working on the premise that it is a windows file so maybe trying a sfc /scannow or start up repair
SFC /SCANNOW Command - System File Checker - Windows 7 Forums
Startup Repair - Microsoft Windows


----------



## Joe-M (May 8, 2011)

Hi joeten

I've done the the sfc /veifynow scan and according to it, everything is fine. 

Would that mean that the problem is with one of the applications?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That would be my thinking I keep coming up with this when researching it Redistribution of the shared C runtime component in Visual C++


----------

